# Viper Vehicle Specific Installation Guides?



## pcliclcly

I've done some searching online and on this forum and I can't seem to come up with any Vehicle Specific Installation guides for Viper Remote Start/Alarm systems.

I have an 1989 Chevy K1500 Silverado and I have the installation manual that came with the Viper 5101 system I have, but I can't find any information on the wiring diagrams or color codes to connect to *specific to my vehicle.*

Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## Raylo

Try this:

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/alarmdetail/472.html


----------



## pcliclcly

Raylo said:


> Try this:
> 
> 1988-90 Chevrolet C/K Pickup Alarm, Remote Starter, Keyless Entry Wiring Information


Thank you so much!


----------



## Raylo

No problemo. Man, vehicle wiring was a lot simpler back then. Good luck and post back results or any more questions.


----------



## pcliclcly

Raylo said:


> No problemo. Man, vehicle wiring was a lot simpler back then. Good luck and post back results or any more questions.


Well partially good news...

I had some time this Sunday to start my installation, I hooked up all of the connections per the viper/12volt's installation guide, and as of right now the remote lock/unlock system works, but I get the multiple flashes when trying to use the remote start. 

The first thing I did was verify all of my connections are solid, and also that the colors match the provided diagram, everything checked out there.

PINK IGNITION 1 INPUT/OUTPUT - Check
H3/2 RED/WHITE (+) FUSED (30A) IGNITION 2 / FLEX RELAY INPUT 87 - Not Sure (Not Hooked up)
H3/3 ORANGE ACCESSORY OUTPUT - Check
H3/4 VIOLET STARTER OUTPUT - Check
H3/5 RED (+) FUSED (30A) IGNITION 1 INPUT - Not Sure (Not Hooked up)
H3/6 PINK/WHITE IGNITION 2 / FLEX RELAY OUTPUT 30 - Not Sure (Not Hooked up)
H3/7 PINK/BLACK FLEX RELAY INPUT 87A key side (if required) of FLEX 
RELAY - Not Sure (Not Hooked up)
H3/8 RED/BLACK (+) FUSED (30A) ACCESSORY/STARTER INPUT - Not Sure (Not Hooked up)

All of the other connections, brake switch, hood pin, tach cable, all make sense and are connected. I'm just not sure if the connections above (that I didn't make) are necessary. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, I feel like I'm almost there!

Thanks again.


----------



## jaggerwild

pcliclcly said:


> Well partially good news...
> 
> I had some time this Sunday to start my installation, I hooked up all of the connections per the viper/12volt's installation guide, and as of right now the remote lock/unlock system works, but I get the multiple flashes when trying to use the remote start.
> 
> The first thing I did was verify all of my connections are solid, and also that the colors match the provided diagram, everything checked out there.
> 
> PINK IGNITION 1 INPUT/OUTPUT - Check
> H3/2 RED/WHITE (+) FUSED (30A) IGNITION 2 / FLEX RELAY INPUT 87 - Not Sure (Not Hooked up)
> H3/3 ORANGE ACCESSORY OUTPUT - Check
> H3/4 VIOLET STARTER OUTPUT - Check
> H3/5 RED (+) FUSED (30A) IGNITION 1 INPUT - Not Sure (Not Hooked up)
> H3/6 PINK/WHITE IGNITION 2 / FLEX RELAY OUTPUT 30 - Not Sure (Not Hooked up)
> H3/7 PINK/BLACK FLEX RELAY INPUT 87A key side (if required) of FLEX
> RELAY - Not Sure (Not Hooked up)
> H3/8 RED/BLACK (+) FUSED (30A) ACCESSORY/STARTER INPUT - Not Sure (Not Hooked up)
> 
> All of the other connections, brake switch, hood pin, tach cable, all make sense and are connected. I'm just not sure if the connections above (that I didn't make) are necessary.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated, I feel like I'm almost there!
> 
> Thanks again.


 The wires in this harness need to "see" certain things, when the remote start gives you flashing light's upon a start try. its really telling you something is a miss, just like when I computer starts its checks its peripherals first then goes on to post if everything is correct. Sometimes the wire is only looking to "see" if its even hooked up, example accessories wires= will check to make sure it "see's" a proper ground during crank, if it doesn't then it wont even start.


----------

